# Hot orange



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

From the same litter as the (silvered or whatever they are!)


Same hot orange


Different hot orange that's actually overheated argente

These young does are about 2 & 1/2 months. Mother marked agouti, father red self.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Oooohh, sooo pretty... I love the first one :love1


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Awe! I have a Satin RY about that color. Love it in Satin.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're right up my street!
Lovely as always moustress, lovely condition.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all.

moustress appreciates the feedback.

and Moustress does too....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm liking them as well,good colour description.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah.

Ive been noticing how different the color looks at different viewing angles on my laptop...

But I'm pleased I'm pleased to have sseveral mousies with this good orange. Now, if I can just get that dang recessive for pink eyes to show up in something orange other than argente. That's what the pink eyed one in this post is...


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow- so pretty, such a striking mousie- Congrats Moustress!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Brilliant colour


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoy the pix!


----------

